

Oakley's Airwave brings heads-up display to mountain sports - 001sky
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2226005/Workaholics-dream-gadget-Goggles-let-read-emails-ski-slopes.html

======
chrisbennet
This page has autoplaying audio. I navigated off the page immediately. I
wonder what they were thinking?

~~~
001sky
ugh. i have noscript on, so didn't notice. considering this is an article
about visualizations, I agree with your point.

